# Did anyone Ever..?



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Dye a old wedding dress black.. ? Madame X gave me for old Wedding dress and I thought it would be cool to make a Lady Mourner..

The dress is made of.. Let me go see..lol

She cut the Tags out.. but it looks like satin or silk ? with beads

I know its short sleeved so I will have to add Lace to extend the arms sleeves ? and it has a " V " so I will have to build the collar up ..
_*Maybe*_ I can find a Pic of it , If she hasn't burned them all..
Any help you can give would be GREAT !!!!! Thanks...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a link about how to dye fabrics (I've never done this).

Even though it talks about front loading washing machines, if you scroll down and read through it, a lot of the information is relevant regardless of what kind of machine you use (or if dying by hand).

Good luck.

http://www.wikihow.com/Dye-Fabric-Using-a-Front-Loading-Washing-Machine


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you MW for your help
It said it is polyester maybe a Dry cleaner can dye it?
I found a label in the dress that said " dry clean only" has anyone ever spray painted polyester?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I am using a wedding dress this year too but I tried soaking mine in tea and coffee. It sorta just ran off the dress LOL....
Whats new for 2007 Halloween pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket they are the pics in the last row at the bottom. My waiting for Mr Right lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is this for a prop, or a costume?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Blinky, I just dyed two dresses this month. Natural fabrics such as silk and cotton take dye wonderfully. Materials such as polyester usually don't, the dye will just run off. One of my dresses was brown and I wanted to dye it black for my witch to wear. I thought it was cotton but obviously not because after all my work the dye came out when I rinsed it out. I ended up taking black spray paint to it since it was dark to begin with. It was fine for a large prop but I wouldn't want to wear it because it has a crispness to it. The other dress I dyed was a wedding dress. I thought it wouldn't take, I think it was rayon(?) but it turned out better than expected and it dyed the lace and beads too, a putrid green and brown.

I dye my dresses outside in a large tub. I am scared to use the wash machine, especially if any dye should spill on the floor for some reason or stay in the machine when the wash is done. I fill large kettles with boiling water, go outside and dump it in a tub with the dye and salt. I then soak the dress in plain water first so it absorbs the dye better and then throw it in and stir it around for a while (wear gloves and old clothes). I hung the dress up on a tall railing and hosed it down, letting all the excess dye run off into the ground, left it out overnight to dry and it was perfect.

This is time consuming and messy and I don't know if it will take because of the polyester. Before you go to all the trouble you may want to make a cup of hot water and dye first and dip the end in it for a while and then rinse to see what it will look like before you go through all the trouble. Good luck!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Is this for a prop, or a costume?


It is going to be for a prop DR M

Wormty That was roll in the isle funny I Loved "Waiting for Mr. Right " 

Thank you Evil Eyes since it is for a prop it does not have to be perfect, I thought of spray paint but never did it on clothes, I was wondering how it would come out as a prop costume.lol I just may do that..
But I am going to check with the Dry Cleaner's tomorrow and see what they say, who know they may be able to do it. if they know I dont care how it looks after the dye job..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Blinky, take a look at this:

http://www.ritdye.com/Choose+a+Fabric.10.lasso


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Sickie, I may just make her for next year I thought I would be able to get one more prop in before the BIG day, But I have run into so may problems with her.. How ever I did get the head and mourner hat done, I just may wear it this year instead of her. The death of a widow,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok Gang here is her head and Widows Veil. Her Name is " Widow Wheeler ". DB named her..


----------

